# Need my butt kicked in to gear



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok so I'm being a huge procrastinator here. For my birthday this past July my wife gave me 8 hours of studio recording time in a nice local studio. I have an original instrumental piece that I've written and I have great ideas for exactly how I want to produce this in the studio. My plan was to call and book sometime in September, then October, then November. I want to do this before the end of the year as I plan to use a vacation day to prepare and go in to the studio. I'll be taking my 2 authentics, which will be my first time in the studio with them so I'm looking forward to it. Just can't seem to get my self started. I seem to be procrastinating the call to book this and get in there and do it. I have this feeling like I'm not done thinking and shaping this project. I'm driving my self crazy actually. Anyone else ever have this issue before going in to the studio for their independent projects? Its not like its a big deal. Its just an experimental project with a piece of music that I've had in my head for a couple years. I only wrote and structured it more in to a song when I received this studio time. 
I feel like the first thing I need to do is write down on paper the structure and what I want from the studio on each part, which isn't really much. Its mostly just the acoustics with a couple of small effects and a simple percussion track. The owner of the studio is a drummer for a well known Canadian rock band from the 70's (Lighthouse) and said that it wouldn't be a problem. 
I've done some minimal studio work for various bands over the years but have never gone in on my own for my own projects. So I'm apprehensive.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, planning//structure might help.

Do you know your pieces really well? Practicing them intently for a few days then taking a couple days off might get your juices flowing, it often works for me - I often play better after a few days off, when I've otherwise been playing a lot.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

One thing you've got going for you is what your wife will say if you lose the money she spent on your gift of studio time. You could hear about that for awhile if you keep procrastinating. But pretty soon Spring will be here and you'll want to be outside, and then Summer, but it will be too hot. Better wait for Winter 2017 when your stuck inside with nothing to do . . . . . Wait a minute , Winter 2016 hasn't even started yet so you might as well do it now. Good luck

If you figure this out, let me know what you did to get yourself motivated. I've been procrastinating doing some studio work myself.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think, because studio time isn't cheap, you want to be well-prepared when you go in. It's sounds like you are still a bit undecided about a few things. But a producer in studio can quite often help you get unstuck if you feel like you are. Would the owner be able to act as a producer? He's probably been in lots of sessions and that other opinion may be just what you need.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Would you be able to break it up into two 4 hour sessions?
You'll get tired doing a straight 8 and the last thing that you'd
want is to have it sound a little sloppy because of fatigue. IMO.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Would you be able to break it up into two 4 hour sessions?
> You'll get tired doing a straight 8 and the last thing that you'd
> want is to have it sound a little sloppy because of fatigue. IMO.


I'm hoping to get a couple songs out of the 8 hours. I'm hoping that for my original it will take only a maximum of 4 hours and I may even break that in half. Once I get the bed track\basic structure down I might want to take that home and listen and toy with putting some other things in. So the first session may only be 2 hours.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Get going at this VERY SOON or I'm going to drive down to Brantford and kick you in the but (hard) ...and then, as a gesture of appreciation, you can buy me a nice coffee and dessert. OK? Deal?


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

It is hard to get your butt in gear. At least for me it is. I have been sitting on like 25+ Half written songs for the last 5 years. But that is different conversation all together. However it does boil down to just simply taking the bull by the horns and doing it 

That considered though, some one else previously mentioned that you should be well practiced before going in. I'll echo that comment as well. 8 hours sounds like a lot of time but it really isn't. So the more you you have hammered out before the better. Because i am sure as many of us on here have done once you start tracking and referencing you are going to hear things at that point.No matter how well rehearsed. things pop up, inspiritation may strike again? Add things take out replace. That needs to be factored in as well. 

Do you have the ability to do any rough tracking at home and come up with demos? They don't need to be pristine but if you aren't doing that you may find that to be a big help in your creative process? get it the best you can yourself and then take it to the pro's? 

I'd probably go so far as to call ahead and see how long your gifted hours are good for too? Might put your mind a bit at ease as well and make you feel less pressured?


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

This sounds like a great and very fun opportunity. 

The two most important things IMHO are to know your songs cold and have a solid plan about how to use your time. Having a good idea of how you want to start your session to get that solid bed track down will make all the difference. 

Have you demo'd your stuff on your own?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

WhiskyJack1977 said:


> It is hard to get your butt in gear. At least for me it is. I have been sitting on like 25+ Half written songs for the last 5 years. But that is different conversation all together. However it does boil down to just simply taking the bull by the horns and doing it
> 
> That considered though, some one else previously mentioned that you should be well practiced before going in. I'll echo that comment as well. 8 hours sounds like a lot of time but it really isn't. So the more you you have hammered out before the better. Because i am sure as many of us on here have done once you start tracking and referencing you are going to hear things at that point.No matter how well rehearsed. things pop up, inspiritation may strike again? Add things take out replace. That needs to be factored in as well.
> 
> ...



imma second this...break your time up if you can...but find a way to demo just yourself...even just your phone (i hear theres apps for this)...pound everything out before you get there...that way when you do get there, you only may need little adjustments and not overhauls that are going to eat up your time

when i write, i set up a basic drum loop...and then lay a base guitar...i'll listen to that and re-work and write my lyrics...then when i'm happy, i'll actually start the recording process, albiet, i just record at home...but its really no different in regards to planning

good luck...and most importantly...have fun!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement everyone. I just got back from discussing the project with the owner of IAMStudio and I've booked 4 hours for December 9th. I'm quite excited about the project. I presented the structure and he is going to give his input as well he will play drums and bass on it. 
I have been recording small demos on my computer to play around with. For the next week I'll be concentrating mainly on what I have and just making sure I play it as cleanly as possible.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

Brilliant! Stoked for you. Enjoy and have fun and we'll wait here for the finished product haha.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Looks like everything is going well. Good luck sir, can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well its the night before the studio. I feel ready and somewhat not ready. I think its just not knowing what to expect. Not my first time in the studio but its my first time for a project thats just mine. Well wish me luck. Push some carma or prayers or whatever it is you do, my way tomorrow between 12 and 4.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Set up a camera to record yourself as well?
For your own memento.
And to show your grandkids that 'yeah, that's me playing that hit'.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Crap. A transformer blew on the block where the studio is. The power has been out all morning. Hydro 1 is there now. Had to rebook for December 29.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

You should be recording at home, so when you go in you know what you want...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

finished the rough mix on Thursday. Will be booking the final session to finish it in January. This rough mix doesn't yet have the drum track or bass and I haven't decided yet if a solo lead track will be included.

BrittanysDream by My personal stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Sounds beautiful.
Can't wait for the final cut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

What's the point if there is no lead?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

For a rough mix, that sounds pretty good. Very nice acoustic tone, even on my crap computer speakers. You've made a great guitar (or two?) sound great in the recording. 



Player99 said:


> What's the point if there is no lead?


Yes, I usually wonder what part _won't _have a solo plastered all over it. Ya know, for vocals or keys or other unnecessary annoyances.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Sounds amazing, very rich tone and great balance.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well here is the final. Well I might get the engineer to do a bit more tweaking but we'll see.

SoundClick player


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

Careful it comes on blasting full!!! Volume control is on the bottom...

Sounds great. Really well done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

I like.
Very soothing.
Tnx for sharing.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice touch with the synth .....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE!!
I enjoyed your playing style and composition very much. 
The acoustic tone is amazing
Thanks for posting this...the (possibly) final cut.


----------

